# Solar Transfers and effects for Heat transfers



## macrooo (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi there,
I'm interested in making a "Solar Transfers", does anyone have a experience in making one of those!? 

Example:
Color Changing T-Shirts | Color Chang Screen Printing Ink T Shirts | Photocromic Caviar Bead Shirt Designs

What colors?
Drying?
Paper?

Ussualy, we produce multi color, and single color silk-screen printed plastisol heat transfer based on Wilflex plastisol Transfer inks, and now I'm looking for some new buissnies? Any Experience!?

Also, I'm interested in producing reflective effects on transfers... 
[media]http://www.stahls.com/stahls/content/images/products/CTD-USA9StarDesign_medium.jpg[/media]

Is it possible to add an effects directly in color, to make effects?!

Thank you.
Sorry for my bad English!


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Macroo, 
We have made these transfers in the past.
Before you think of doing this check cast of ink and shelf life. This may change your mind.

larry[USER=25610]@DowlingGraphics[/USER].com



macrooo said:


> Hi there,
> I'm interested in making a "Solar Transfers", does anyone have a experience in making one of those!?
> 
> Example:
> ...


----------



## DLMSA (Apr 7, 2011)

Try www.solaractiveintl.com. They are the manufactures of the color change inks.


----------

